

Solar has won. Even if coal were free to burn, power stations couldn't compete - 4k
http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2014/jul/07/solar-has-won-even-if-coal-were-free-to-burn-power-stations-couldnt-compete?CMP=fb_gu

======
MrZongle2
"could". "may be". "for several days". Lots of slipperiness here. And keep in
mind this is _just_ for Australia, this year: many other factors including
weather, regulations and local pricing don't make this a global success story.

As much as I like solar, it seems absurd to celebrate "the end of coal" just
yet.

